# taig and sherline



## dethrow55 (Jan 18, 2016)

hello all came across a guy on ebay. here is his web site because he is not real fond of fleabay.. (BB6corp.com ) this guy is a distibutor for sherline and taig also makes custom length lathe beds and milling columns for taig and sherline. Also has all kinds of motors and cnc stuff. this guy is realy cool to deal with...


----------

